# I'M Done



## whensthefunstart (Jul 27, 2018)

All I can say is the past few years have been, well lets just say I'm glad it wasn't full time. I Have a second job that is steady now to finish accomplishing my financial goals. I was glad to say I have done this and really don't want to do it again. For all that are continuing I raise my tire iron to you and hope one day a pay raise comes your way.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Adios amigo, good luck in your new endeavors, pretty sure I'll see you driving again soon. This thing stays in your blood, there is no escape, everyone comes back


----------



## Cape67 (May 17, 2016)

Honestly, not everyone comes back. As long as there is an army of expired Visa drivers running around willing to drive for sixty cents a mile net, there is no more room for serious opportunities. There's a reason why you never see farmers advertising for tomato harvesters on job sites.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Cape67 said:


> Honestly, not everyone comes back. As long as there is an army of expired Visa drivers running around willing to drive for sixty cents a mile net, there is no more room for serious opportunities. There's a reason why you never see farmers advertising for tomato harvesters on job sites.


Yeah, I never even messed with the vile , rip off, Uber, only did Lyft. And been away from Lyft about a year and a half. Fuel costs, low and dropping rates, maintenance, bad ratings for good rides, no tips, sitting and waiting for a trip, just to get cancelled I as soon I start it, running 5 miles to get someone, just so I can drive them across the street, and get a whopping $3 for it. Screw it. Let the foreigners have it, it is just what Lyft wants for drivers, someone that thinks it's a good deal, ...well maybe it is if you can get government assistance while driving Lyft.


----------



## HoratioCaine (Dec 25, 2018)

Always blame the foreigners!!!


----------



## Hog Maestro (Jan 24, 2019)

HoratioCaine said:


> Always blame the foreigners!!!


It is what Americans do best.:biggrin:


----------



## HoratioCaine (Dec 25, 2018)

Hog Maestro said:


> It is what Americans do best.:biggrin:


Lol! 
Actually its a worldwide phenomenon thats been happening for millennia; always blame the outsider, the foreigners. 
Soon we ll be blaming the aliens when they arrive!


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

HoratioCaine said:


> Always blame the foreigners!!!


Tranquilo.........


----------

